# Transsexual Mob Boss Named Kitty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Naples, Italy) A 27-year-old transsexual Mafia boss, Ugo Gabriele, was arrested during a police raid for allegedly running a sophisticated drugs and prostitution racket.

Reportedly, Gabriele is a thickset, butch-looking transsexual with plucked eyebrows who insists on being called Kitty. Nonetheless, he's the boss of a clan. 
A police spokesman said: 'We have been on Kitty's trail for several months and it is the first time that we have ever arrested a transsexual Mob boss.

'We think it is also probably the first case of its kind in the world.

'He was born Ugo Gabriele but told everyone to call him Kitty - he is very burly but at the same time you can tell he is trying to be a woman.

'He was a key figure in the Camorra and ran a drugs and prostiutio (sic) racket out by the airport.

'We had tried to arrest him earlier this week but he escaped but thanks to good police work we found him and arrested 27 other Camorra members.'​Typically, mobsters react strongly to overt homosexuality in their ranks but it's not clear how transsexualism is generally treated. It's also not clear whether transsexuals are considered hetero- or homosexuals. In any event, since Kitty is a mob boss, his transsexualism is obviously deemed acceptable.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

In an upcoming HBO series called The Transexualanos. Gabriel will be played by a character names Big Pussy. Oh wait a second...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, the Mafia sure isn't what it used to be.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Wow, the Mafia sure isn't what it used to be.


Probably brought on by too many lawsuits and the lowering of standards.

I believe they are now teaching them community oriented loansharking.


----------

